# Thermal and Fluids Systems Reference Manual -PPI book buy



## nirvick (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi,

I will take Thermal and Fluids Systems PE exam. I have below books. 

1. Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (MERM13P), 13th Edition

2. Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam (MEPP13), 13th Edition

3. Quick Reference for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam (MEQR5), 5th Edition

4. Six-Minute Solutions For Mechanical PE Exam Thermal and Fluids Systems Problems (SXMT2), 2nd Edition

PPI published a new book on Thermal fluid. Is it worth to buy *Thermal and Fluids Systems Reference Manual for the Mechanical PE Exam (**METSP**)  * for TH/FL exam? Is it different from MEPP13 ?

*Anyone have any opinion.*

Thanks


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 21, 2017)

It is different from the MEPP13 and the MERM13P, and as it goes into more depth, it is supposedly a helpful resource to have for the new test format.

See also, this thread


----------



## landolakes (Mar 26, 2017)

I have it... its "meh". Good for the extra problems but the content is better explained in MERM.

I bought the book in Jan, did the practice problems but used the MERM to answer them all.

Save your cash for ur PE stamp.


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 6, 2017)

The quick reference book (MEQR5) gets a big ol' [emoji107] from me.


----------

